# New chicks.



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently started my flock. The girls are all Ira reds at about a week old. Seem to be doing fine in their new home. Was wondering if there were any signs that I should look for to make sure there is no illness or such. Also is there anything that they like as treats? I have been told mealworms could be given


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mealworms could be given. (Then watch the show.)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I gave mine yogurt, cottage cheese, and cooked oatmeal with unsweetened apple sauce once they got a bit older.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Watch out for pasty butt. If one has it, use damp paper towel and gently clean. Otherwise it could be a deadly problem.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Be careful when feeding them large foods that they can't digest. This can cause them to become crop bound. If this happens, give the chick sweet oil while holding it on its side, gently massaging its crop until the swelling goes down. I seemed to have this problem in my flock once.


----------



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have heard about pasty butt. Can it be combatted with warm yogurt and mealworms???


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

randyr6x2 said:


> I have heard about pasty butt. Can it be combatted with warm yogurt and mealworms???


I am pretty sure that if you go with anything, yogurt is the best choice. I do not know if it fights it but I am pretty sure that it is a good way to keep from getting it! Good luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure!.......


----------

